# Pocket camp hype thread! / general I CANT WAIT THREAD



## 50m4ra (Oct 25, 2017)

With at Least 3 or more I can't wait threads popped up, figured I'd make a general thread for it!...,.........................................,......





.....



I CANT WAIT!


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 25, 2017)

I CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 25, 2017)

The hype is real! 
This had BETTER live up to everyone ever's expectations!


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 25, 2017)

I wish it was release today, I really want play it now. lol


----------



## mitfy (Oct 25, 2017)

i'm so envious that australia gets such early access!! ahhh!!!!! what's the deal with that i want it *now*


----------



## Nightray (Oct 25, 2017)

Same, I can't wait! hard to believe some people are already playing and I'm so jealous. D: but I'm hyped! ^_^


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 25, 2017)

Why does America have to suck so much..
Why can’t I live where it’s been released. &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm actually fearing that it somehow won't appear on my play store. Nintendo does hate Brazil after all...


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 26, 2017)

Just. Can't. Wait! It's going to be amazing! Can't wait to get tangy in my site  and Soleil and Lyman etc etc


----------



## orangeboy35 (Oct 26, 2017)

Im gonna have to wait till christmas cause thats when I get a phone


----------



## dedenne (Oct 26, 2017)

I CAN'T WAIT


----------

